# penn trq100 vs avet sx vs avet mx



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

If you had a choice between a penn trq100(star drag) or an avet sx or mx which would you choose? Usage = general surf fishing catching everything from blues to stingrays/sharks. Please give pros and cons if possible.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

i can only speak or the avet sx mc and have not owned them very long but they cast very nice
and seem to be a very stout lil reel with big fish capabilities......dont think u can go wrong owning least one of these


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Its matter of personal preference. I prefer lever drags for bait fishing. I use an sx and an mxj that I static magged myself- easy to do. I like having a preset drag with a loud clicker. I keep the drag set just strong enough to hold the current. When a fish takes off with my bait I simply push the lever forward to the strike position. Quick and simple. I also suspect (at least from my personal experience) that circle hooks might have a better hookup ratio when fished this way. The only real difference between the sx and mx series is line capacity. Although, the sx does sit a tad lower on the rod but I've never had trouble wrapping my thumb around the spool of the mx when casting. I've never used the torque so I can't comment on that but I've heard some good things about them from guys who like star drags.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

jakuka said:


> Its matter of personal preference. I prefer lever drags for bait fishing. I use an sx and an mxj that I static magged myself- easy to do. I like having a preset drag with a loud clicker. I keep the drag set just strong enough to hold the current. When a fish takes off with my bait I simply push the lever forward to the strike position. Quick and simple. I also suspect (at least from my personal experience) that circle hooks might have a better hookup ratio when fished this way. The only real difference between the sx and mx series is line capacity. Although, the sx does sit a tad lower on the rod but I've never had trouble wrapping my thumb around the spool of the mx when casting. I've never used the torque so I can't comment on that but I've heard some good things about them from guys who like star drags.


How did the avets cast before you static magged them? What I'm trying to find out is if you cast a non magged avet like they instruct(against drag washers really)do they still backlash easy. How much did it cost to static mag yours and to what extent did it improve casting performance? Thanks for your help.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i have an unmagged mxl and if i decide to keep it i will mag it.
just to fast the way it is.
don't really like the idea of using drag as a casting aid.
if you search you will find articles on magging avets.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

It's a good idea to mag the avet's as fish bucket said they are fast. I would still go with an avet though. The sx is available in the MC series with has the magic cast addition.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

fish bucket said:


> i have an unmagged mxl and if i decide to keep it i will mag it.
> just to fast the way it is.
> don't really like the idea of using drag as a casting aid.
> if you search you will find articles on magging avets.


Your right on with this. I have a MXL and it diffently needs to be magged. If you try and hit it hard you'll blow it up almost everytime without a mag.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Avet's are not made to be casted against the drag washer...........


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

SNDFLEE said:


> How did the avets cast before you static magged them? What I'm trying to find out is if you cast a non magged avet like they instruct(against drag washers really)do they still backlash easy. How much did it cost to static mag yours and to what extent did it improve casting performance? Thanks for your help.


It is useless unmagged when trying for distance. It will either blow up, or you will have to thumb it so much that it will kill your distance. Avet's so called cast control that pushes the spool against the drag might work when lightly tossing a jig 30 yards fishing from a boat. But if you wanna cast for any serious distance, like putting your bait over the bar when standing on the beach, then its gonna _need_ to be magged. The mc is great for out of the box worry free casting. But is slightly over braked imho, although still great choice and a respectable distance for fishing. But if you're willing to spend a casting session or two in the fiield tweaking with static mags then you can get a little better distance. Not huge difference, but maybe 10-20 yards. If you decide to do it yourself the key is to get several different sizes and a few of each. This allows you more combinations to experiment with in finding your ideal braking preference. They're inexpensive at around 20-30 cents each. Feel free to pm me if you want more info and I can send you some how-to links as well as where you can buy the magnets.


----------

